

RIM’s BlackBerry 10: Will business buy in? - squid_ca
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/rims-blackberry-10-will-business-buy-in/article7889790/

======
chayesfss
Businesses are done buying in, haven't you heard of BYOD? Why the hell would I
buy you a blackberry when you've already bought yourself a note 2, gs3 or
iphone?

